# Video of my RBP's eating shrimp



## blackandgold4ever05 (Jun 5, 2008)

Here is the 2nd shrimp of the day. They also had a few pellets for lunch and I added feeders today, so they always eat the dumb ones right away. They just eat all the time when I let them. They are about 4" now. Also have a crayfish that did not make an appearance.

Video of my RBP's eating shrimp

I can't figure out how to embed it. If anyone wants to embed it here, thats fine.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## blackandgold4ever05 (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Anytime.


----------

